# NFL Now Launches on Roku, Apple TV, fireTV and XBOX



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Plug in your favorite team(s) and the free NFL Now app presents content customized to your tastes. There's also a "most popular" option which presents a stream of content, and is rather like watching NFL Network.

I found this excerpt from the linked article interesting:

"For the truly football-obsessed, there's the NFL Now Plus option, priced at $1.99 monthly in the U.S. with international rates varying. Subscribers will get instant in-game highlights from each game (in the free version of the service, these will be delayed), as well as a customized stream of big plays by their favorite team, players or fantasy roster."

The "instant in-game highlights" on Sundays sounds a lot like NFL RedZone but more targeted to your favorite team(s), and for just $1.99/month. I'm a cable cutter so I'm going to have to check this out.

No live games, however.

https://movies.yahoo.com/news/nfl-launches-nfl-now-internet-video-apple-tv-120255659.html


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty useless to me unless it has live games. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------

